# 2010 will be a great year for timeshare....



## dmbrand (Jan 13, 2010)

Found this while surfing....

http://www.timesharesdaily.com/index.php/20100112591/Latest/2010-will-be-a-great-year-for-timeshare.html

Can you imagine getting to and from Iceland?


----------



## RIMike (Jan 15, 2010)

*Actually would enjoy a trip....*



dmbrand said:


> Found this while surfing....
> 
> http://www.timesharesdaily.com/index.php/20100112591/Latest/2010-will-be-a-great-year-for-timeshare.html
> 
> Can you imagine getting to and from Iceland?



I actually would enjoy a trip to Iceland, ...how many more TS do we need in Orlando? I think the number now is 177 complexes...so some new locations is exciting.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 15, 2010)

Interesting...

Seattle now has flights non-stop to Iceland, so I could see the possibilities...


----------



## RIMike (Jan 16, 2010)

*Iceland Air*



scrapngen said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Seattle now has flights non-stop to Iceland, so I could see the possibilities...



Iceland Air often runs specials from the east coast of the United States.


----------

